
Show HN: Tweetstream – Get a user's tweets, between two dates - tpaschalis
http://www.tweetstream.space/
======
BoorishBears
Errors out if I hit the "find" button without filling any input boxes, it'd be
nice if the values in the hint automatically got used for an example if
nothing was entered

~~~
tpaschalis
Thanks for the feedback! I hadn't any "real" users test it, since it's my
first published app, so it's much appreciated.

Did you, by any chance, get any unnecessary latency issues? My limited metrics
show that there have been some very sparse timeouts, during the page's time on
HN.

~~~
BoorishBears
None stood out to me, but I only did a couple of searches

------
ramkarthikk
Worked well for me. 1\. Dates can be calendar input. 2\. Could possibly add 2
tabs: 1. Tweets and 2. Tweets & Replies. Similar to how Twitter shows. It
should be easy to get that view. 3\. I could see likes and RTs count for each
tweet. Could add replies too.

Use case: I can see the engagement level of my tweets over a period of time.
(Another reason to have replies count).

~~~
tpaschalis
Thanks for the feedback! More data about Replies, along with some meaningful
visualization are the first priorities.

------
polygot
I'm getting an application error from heroku when I try to enter in a Twitter
handle (@dronezone) from 2000-12-12 to 2017-01-01

------
a_name
searching for &#000; (with no dates) returns lots of random tweets.

Cool app though!

~~~
tpaschalis
How did you select to test for that string? Is it some 'null' character? I'll
have to take a second look into that. Thanks a lot!

~~~
a_name
I just picked the first unicode character code point, just so happens to be a
null character.

